# Absolute coffee



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I went to the opening of a customers very posh restaurant the other day not being one to refuse a free night and had some amazing absolute espresso......Richard the owner said to expect to be impressed and it was lovely!!....rich smooth and beautiful in a latte


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Youri Vlag (YouriV on Coffee Forums UK) is the man behind the blend.

He is a top bloke, and I have tried a number of the coffee he offers.

Youri is a Coffee Consultant and a great trainer too.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep he emailed me yesterday and my name and who I work for are now on his web site







.........everyone I've spoke to said he's a great bloke


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice to hear that!

Just happy that Richard and his team are working so hard to be serving great coffee. Richard deserves it as I met him about 2 years ago for the first time! It has been a long journey for him but he is finally doing what we wanted to be doing.


----------

